

Elon Musk hints at surprise move on Tesla patents - anigbrowl
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/06/03/musk-tesla-patents/9920215/

======
georgemcbay
I'm sure he is smart enough to realize this, but if he does make Tesla's
patents available, I hope it is structured in such a way so as to force some
sort of open shared license pooling for those who join in.

If unrestricted I can easily imagine other companies using Tesla's released
patents while suing Tesla for violating patents that the other company owns.
Because the practice of IP law in this country is fucking insane these days.

------
Someone
_" The surprising statement [...] raised questions"_

The BBC asked Musk those questions, and got _" you're on the right track"_ and
_" We don't want to cut a path through the jungle and then lay a bunch of
landmines behind us."_ as answers
([http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27741041](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27741041))

------
hnnewguy
> _such as releasing some of Tesla 's patented technology in order to foster
> further electric car development._

I have to admit, when I read the first few lines of the article, I assumed
Elon was going to start patent trolling with Tesla's portfolio.

This, however, would be very interesting.

~~~
anigbrowl
From an economic point of view, he wants his competitors making many more
electric cars so as to drive demand for both batteries and charging stations,
otherwise the Tesla will suffer from lack of good charging infrastructure/high
battery prices due to relatively low economies of scale.

Smart cookie.

